# Pregnant or plump?



## elle79 (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm pretty positive I have a pregnancy or two on my hands. The fancy gals were purchased from a tank that contained all females ...but the two albino foster girls were mixed. I've only had them for almost a week, but Dora (the first albino to explore!) has grown quite plump. Her sides poke out, even when she is sitting. She has been nesting, eating a lot!
She is the friendliest and I'm just getting to know her so I can't tell if her behavior has changed, but when she's not eating or nesting she is sleeping.
I'm worried, because everyone has told me horror stories of females killing their young, abandoning them, etc. I was supposed to be fostering these two but I've fallen in love. If she is pregnant what can I do to ensure health of her and babies?
Thanks so much for your help! I'm pretty freaked out that I will screw something up.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

If she is pregnant I would give her extra nesting materials, ad well as a kibble or two of cheap cat/dog food for the extra protien she needs to support the babies. A lot of breeders say that first time mommies should be kept alone because the other mice may eat the babies too, but I have never had a problem with keeping my moms with the other females, so it really just depends on the mice. If you say she is already showing, they could come any day now. You can handle the babies from day one. If mom is friendly just give her a treat while you handle them, or if mom is skittish, take her out of the cage and put her somewhere she can't escape, rub your hands in the soiled bedding and then handle the bubs. A lot of breeders cull their littered down to only 4-6 babies in a litter so that the mom isn't overwhelmed by the amount of babies, and so the baboes don' t turn out weak and small. This is only a suggestion, but if you do decide to keep all the babies, make sure mommy has plenty of extra nutrients. Separate males from females at 4 weeks old to prevent any more pregnancies. 
I hope this helped


----------



## elle79 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you so much for the helpful info! I dodged a bullet  they are just chunky!


----------

